# Fire in the sky and water



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

One of our favorite bays: Watsons Bay, Sydney harbour.

Sunset...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW!!! Wot a sky! Beautiful photos Donald, they add a whole new dimension to the term 'The Golden Hour' ray:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Lovely, dynamic shots Donald.

Welcome back. Enjoy your trip?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice colours there Donald - the Harbour has some very photogenic bays


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Yustr & ZCM
@ Yustr: Our holiday was going v well until we were robbed! Lost all our credit cards & a large amount of cash (just been to the bank the day before!) - still waiting for replacements...

@ZCM: There are some incredible bays... Our absolute favourite is Ladies Bay, The next one along from the one above.

Today we took the ferry to Sydney North and walked back to Circular Quay over Sydney Harbour Bridge - Fantastic views... Will post some pics later


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Some pics from today's walk across the Sydney Harbour Bridge.









The Harbour Bridge. shooting into the sun from a fast ferry boat.










Got off the ferry at Sydney North










The approach to the bridge. Used by pedestrians, cyclists, cars, trucks, busses & trains!










The bridge as seen through one of the tower portals.










Pay $50 and you can walk over the extreme top of the bridge. 










A group going over the top!










Extreme close-up of the bridge :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

> The bridge as seen through one of the tower portals


great shot Donald.
love the one after too - almost looks like a roller coaster ride :smile:

the bridge is also very photogenic - along with the bays
did you get any of the Opera House? - would love to see your take on it, both from afar and close in


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can see why some locals affectionately call it 'The Coat-hangar' :grin: - Beautiful shots Donald, I like #3, it's a totally different angle than usual and shows just how massive a structure it is.

That close-up is a riveting shot too.....









:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> great shot Donald.
> love the one after too - almost looks like a roller coaster ride :smile:
> 
> the bridge is also very photogenic - along with the bays
> did you get any of the Opera House? - would love to see your take on it, both from afar and close in











A view of the Bridge from a different aspect.










My take on the Opera House:smile:


----------

